#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  The Best book of Artificial intelligence forever...

## hiren_patel162

*Hi all..*

This is the best book of AI that I like read often when needed...

Description in this book is given smoothly and nicely that is easily interpreted and understood by students..






  Similar Threads: Artificial Intelligence  App Artificial Intelligence App artificial intelligence artificial intelligence book... The Artificial Intelligence AI notes free book pdf download

----------


## dimpysingh

beautiful notes on artificial intelligence liked it a lot thanks for such a wonderful feedback to us...

----------


## akashram

Nice Material for Artificial Intelligence. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## abhishek kumar gupta

thanx ...for the note

----------


## akashram1

Artificial intelligennce book is very useful. Thanks for sharing..

----------


## edwinjarvis

Nice book detailed topics, easy language especially for the beginners...........

----------


## sandeepghildi

thanks was very helping..

----------


## shewtaarora

Thanks for sharing these notes....

----------


## prcool

Thank you for posting this...

----------


## adett07

thanks friend..

----------


## vaibhavmore20

thanku so much buddy  :(rofl):

----------

